# wildcamping spots



## 89411 (May 22, 2005)

8) hi there - it seems to me that often the best people to sus out wildcamping spots are the people who live in the area !! cos if you are touring round you don't often get to see the nooks and cranies of an area - I would therefore like to make a suggestion that everyone scouts out their local area and posts some suggestions on the database - I've started the ball rolling by posting two suggestions for scarborough which by the way has very good superloos where yopu can also use the shower for 20p
if everyone does the same the database will fill up in no time!!! :wink: steph


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Steph,

Good idea, i'll check out the Boston area and add any to the list.

pete


----------

